# Extended



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

As a rifle hunter, I am jealous of the 98 week hunt (exaggeration) that you archery guys n gals get. I haven't seen a ton of pics this year though. Has the success just not been all that great?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you don't like it pick up a bow and then you will like it. It not that easy hunting on the front here with a bow.The buck season is over now.Plus maybe they all have been at meeting fighting against opp 2.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's a tough hunt! but it's worth it to see all the animals and the thrill of getting close! I'm not sure why you are jealous as a rifle hunter...it's just different...I would highly encourage you to give archery a shot though...it's the most challenging/frustrating yet enjoyable pasttime you'll ever participate in


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

The fact you don't see many pics I think is because it is so hard!! Getting close in the wide open snow is no easy task! But you do see a lot of animas that are in hiding during the normal seasons.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you don't like it pick up a bow and then you will like it. It not that easy hunting on the front here with a bow.The buck season is over now.Plus maybe they all have been at meeting fighting against opp 2.


LOL. what the hell did you just say?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishracer said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like it pick up a bow and then you will like it. It not that easy hunting on the front here with a bow.The buck season is over now.Plus maybe they all have been at meeting fighting against opp 2.
> ...


what I said above. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to the language of DUSTIN!


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fishracer wrote:
> 
> dkhntrdstn wrote:If you don't like it pick up a bow and then you will like it. It not that easy hunting on the front here with a bow.The buck season is over now.Plus maybe they all have been at meeting fighting against opp 2.
> 
> LOL. what the hell did you just say?


I was thinking the same thing. I actually look forward to hearing what dkhntrdstn says just for entertainment purposes.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

He tells it how it is! No bullshi**in.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

lehi said:


> He tells it how it is! No bullshi**in.


How it is where? Nowhere on this planet!!! :roll:


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I have read alot of Dustins posts and he is a good dude, but I think he may have a hard time writing exactly what he is thinking, maybe he has a disability. Anyhow go ahead and keep making fun of him it probably doesnt bother him. As far as bowhunting goes, it is alot tougher than it looks on tv. I missed a nice bull this year and it was pretty cool to get that close to such a nice animal.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

> Anyhow go ahead and keep making fun of him it probably doesn't bother him.


I don't think anyone was making fun of him...In fact I think he is very well respected on this forum...I know I always enjoy what he says, he has a lot of knowledge and I enjoy his posts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I make fun of Dustin all the time! He deserves it! I also want to run away with his wife. But that's a whole other story... :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow... I don't ever once remember saying it was easy. Just that I am jealous of the length of the hunt. I got a whopping 3 days this past season. That's all. My question was maybe worded differently than I would have liked...let's try this instead... "Archery hunters...was your hunt as $h*tty as the rifle hunt was this year? Haven't seen as many pics as years past"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> "Archery hunters...was your hunt as $h*tty as the rifle hunt was this year? Haven't seen as many pics as years past"


It was ****ty for me because I could not get out and hunt and hike like I wanted to.I took a week off and only hunted like 3 days the rest was just sitting around at camping hanging out with my awesome wife.But when I did get out I seen plenty of bucks and shot at a couple.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> I make fun of Dustin all the time! He deserves it! I also want to run away with his wife. But that's a whole other story... :mrgreen: :O•-:


why do I deserve it tex ?Well if she come up missing I know who she took off and I know where I can get a new wife. :mrgreen:



COOPERD said:


> I have read alot of Dustins posts and he is a good dude, Thanks Anyhow go ahead and keep making fun of him it probably doesnt bother him.Nope not any more I have had it done my hole life any more I just let it go. No reason to get pissed off about it. It doe s no good.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> why do I deserve it tex?


Any guy that's as nice and lovable as you needs his balls broke now and then to keep him grounded. I'm just doing my part to help you through life. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > why do I deserve it tex?
> 
> 
> Any guy that's as nice and lovable as you needs his balls broke now and then to keep him grounded. I'm just doing my part to help you through life. :twisted:


Thanks. But I think my wife got that taken care of.She is all was brake my balls every time she tells me no new bow.In tell you kill a buck with this one.Now the buck has to be a four point to get a new bow and new shot gun.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think part of the reason you are not seeing alot of pictures on here, is because in this day and age our society looks down on the guy who shot a sub par buck. Meaning if it won't make the books, guys will jump all over you for shootiong a youngster instead of letting it grow up. Sadly, it's all about inches anymore. Thats why we got these wonderfull new rules handed down to us. _/O 
How many times do you hear people say "it's not big enough to get out or the car, or it's not even worth the bullet"?

I shot a little one, and I ain't scared to say it. He'll score about 50", but to me a bow kill is a bow kill!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Thanks. But I think my wife's got that taken care of. She is always braking my balls every time she tells me "no new bow until you kill a buck with this one." Now the buck has to be a four point to get a new bow and new shot gun.


*My GOD! You're NEVER going to get a new bow! Let alone a shotgun!*

I took the liberty of fixing your paragraph so we all could understand it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I think part of the reason you are not seeing alot of pictures on here, is because in this day and age our society looks down on the guy who shot a sub par buck. Meaning if it won't make the books, guys will jump all over you for shootiong a youngster instead of letting it grow up. Sadly, it's all about inches anymore. Thats why we got these wonderfull new rules handed down to us. _/O
> How many times do you hear people say "it's not big enough to get out or the car, or it's not even worth the bullet"?
> 
> I shot a little one, and I ain't scared to say it. He'll score about 50", but to me a bow kill is a bow kill!


i agree i will shoot a small deer as long as its legal who cares the meat is not in the antlers but a little ways below them i would proudly post the pictures of my kills if i ever was able to get back out again


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I think part of the reason you are not seeing alot of pictures on here, is because in this day and age our society looks down on the guy who shot a sub par buck. Meaning if it won't make the books, guys will jump all over you for shootiong a youngster instead of letting it grow up. Sadly, it's all about inches anymore. Thats why we got these wonderfull new rules handed down to us. _/O
> How many times do you hear people say "it's not big enough to get out or the car, or it's not even worth the bullet"?
> 
> I shot a little one, and I ain't scared to say it. He'll score about 50", but to me a bow kill is a bow kill!


I think you may be on to something. Personally, if it has antlers, it goes down. Unfortunately, I passed on a spike at 100 yds to go after a huge 4 point that was about 700 or so. I regret the hell out of that decision, as I ate tag soup this year.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah sorry 1096 , I didnt take it that you were implying anything other than you didnt see many archery pics. I simply said that archery was hard and I missed therefore I have no photos.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

is anyone looking for a doe still to fill the freezer and/or thin the heard above bountiful?


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Thanks. But I think my wife's got that taken care of. She is always braking my balls every time she tells me "no new bow until you kill a buck with this one." Now the buck has to be a four point to get a new bow and new shot gun.
> 
> 
> *My GOD! You're NEVER going to get a new bow! Let alone a shotgun!*
> ...


That just made me laugh out loud!!! :lol: Dustin just so you know i am not making fun of you. Just sometimes your post are down right hilarious.

I agree with what has been said about the posting of pictures. People don't want to catch **** for shooting a two point, so they keep it to themselves.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I think part of the reason you are not seeing alot of pictures on here, is because in this day and age our society looks down on the guy who shot a sub par buck. Meaning if it won't make the books, guys will jump all over you for shootiong a youngster instead of letting it grow up. Sadly, it's all about inches anymore. Thats why we got these wonderfull new rules handed down to us. _/O
> How many times do you hear people say "it's not big enough to get out or the car, or it's not even worth the bullet"?
> 
> I shot a little one, and I ain't scared to say it. He'll score about 50", but to me a bow kill is a bow kill!


 Mine scores about a 20 because each ear was at least 10in tall  scored a 100 out of 100 though when it was fresh off the grill and i got a freezer full of meat for the fam! Check out my managment does post :O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Thanks. But I think my wife's got that taken care of. She is always braking my balls every time she tells me "no new bow until you kill a buck with this one." Now the buck has to be a four point to get a new bow and new shot gun.
> 
> 
> *My GOD! You're NEVER going to get a new bow! Let alone a shotgun!*
> ...


That my goal this year is to kill a nice buck. Thanks for fixing that for me so you guys can understand it easy-er.


Fishracer said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > Thanks. But I think my wife's got that taken care of. She is always braking my balls every time she tells me "no new bow until you kill a buck with this one." Now the buck has to be a four point to get a new bow and new shot gun.
> ...


it all good. it does not get to me any more.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Welcome to the language of DUSTIN!


Technically it's called Dustinese. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the language of DUSTIN!
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank full I took Dustinese in hight skool. Other wiz I woodnt be able to under stand him at all! I didnt think it do me any good in tell I mett him on this forim.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Thank full I took Dustinese in hight skool. Other wiz I woodnt be able to under stand him at all! I didnt think it do me any good in tell I mett him on this forim.


LOL Your funny


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow we hvae many Topics LONGER talking about how dustin is illiterate then anyihtng esle on the fourm.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Wow we hvae many Topics LONGER talking about how dustin is illiterate then anyihtng esle on the fourm.


That because they like giving me **** all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Buddy of mine killed a doe last night.... got the body hangin in the garage at home. He'd have taken a pic with his cell but it was pretty dark when we got up there and it was cold so we got in a hurry. Makes me bummed I won't be able to hunt up there next year at all being on IR.... guess I'll have to hope I can draw a tag for that area in two years.


----------

